# Gestone injections after ICSI - myth busting



## ccmlfinch (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all, I wanted to write a quick post about Gestone injections to put at rest any concerns ladies who are about to start may have.

I felt ok about all the other injections during the IVF process, however when i was told I would be taking the gestone rather than pesseries, I was worried as everything I had been told or read about on the internet suggested they are very painful.

I would like to let you know - it isn't. If you are about to start these injections and are scared like i was, dont be.

This is what I have done to "help" - whether this makes an difference Im not sure, but I have not had any discomfort (mild bruised feeling on the bum cheeks thats all and only if i poke my cheeks or sit down with a thump LOL)

1. Inject at the start of the day - as you will be moving around all day and therefore helping the gestone to disperse.
2. Warm the Gestone in your bra for a good 15 minutes before use.
3. gently rub / massage the injection site for around 5 minutes or longer before - to relax the muscle
4. Following the injection, massage the site again for around 3 minutes to help disperse the gestone.

With regards to pain - the only discomfort is the needle breaking the skin. You do not feel it go in the muscle. So i would describe it feeling like any other injection. you feel it break the skin - but its no more than a small scratch type feeling - over before you realise it happened. Nothing to worry about.

Of course everyone is different - however when people talk about it really hurting I think there may be a touch of the dramatics - and thats not helpful for people like me, and I am sure others, who, like me, are scared enough.

Good luck with your injections and of course fingers crossed for the end results being positive - but rest assured, injection wise... you will be fine. xxxx


----------



## lilacky (Dec 1, 2012)

I was really nervous this morning since my husband was going to inject the Gestone for the first time. He was also really nervous about causing me pain.

I warmed it first, I put an ice pack on the area for five mins before and braced myself. 
I FELT NOTHING AT ALL. It was wonderful. I just hope its like this every morning.


----------



## ccmlfinch (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi

Really pleased the injection went well for you. My hubby felt sick about doing it - the needle is massive isn't it! 

But like you say all ok. 

I have not found it get worse - just if I run up the stairs I am "aware" of my bum cheeks lol 

Good luck with it all. I test tomorrow. I feel sick with nerves. Xxx


----------



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Well done ladies!  
Dh is afraid of needles so I had to inject it myself in front of the mirror. I did it every morning for 13 wks, alternating the sides, no problem at all. And it was all worth it  

Ccmlfinch - good luck!


----------



## wannabamum (May 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Since my BFP, Iv been doing these gestone injections but I wouldn't say it's the actual injection that hurts, it's the pain or dull ache I get the next day that hurts me!  I know My dh is doing it in the right place but it still hurts the following morning. I warm my muscle area up first, then he injects followed by more massage and heat so maybe it's just my bodies response to theses injections?? God knows , but i do know that I can't wait till I'm 12 so that I can stop them!!

Xx


----------



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Wannabamum - like you, I did not have any problem at all injecting the gestone but to be honest my bum muscle did hurt a bit the day after...  And I remember not being able to sit properly for a few days towards the end of 1st trimester as top of both cheeks were aching!    But I just used a hot water bottle in the area at night before going to bed and that helped a lot


----------

